# To the owner of Sushibox



## Deperduci (Jul 22, 2022)

When are you making the next run of Black Eye boards? I had issues trying to get the ribbon cable soldered on and had 2 pads, the in and out lines,  and part of the trace for input come off the board. Just so I know when to order new.


Schlub moments like this keeps you guys in business


----------



## Robert (Jul 22, 2022)

@vigilante398


----------



## vigilante398 (Jul 22, 2022)

I have another batch on order, they ahould be here in a week or so. I'll order a few more this time so they don't run out as fast. Also if you want to post a pic of your board I can show you where those pads connect if you want to try jumpering wires.


----------



## jimilee (Jul 22, 2022)

vigilante398 said:


> I have another batch on order, they ahould be here in a week or so. I'll order a few more this time so they don't run out as fast. Also if you want to post a pic of your board I can show you where those pads connect if you want to try jumpering wires.


You wouldn’t mind letting us know when the boards are in, would you?


----------



## Robert (Jul 22, 2022)

@vigilante398 You're more than welcome to create a "back in stock" thread in your sub-forum that folks can "Watch" to be notified when you get stuff in.

I mean, if you want to.


----------



## vigilante398 (Jul 23, 2022)

jimilee said:


> You wouldn’t mind letting us know when the boards are in, would you?





Robert said:


> @vigilante398 You're more than welcome to create a "back in stock" thread in your sub-forum that folks can "Watch" to be notified when you get stuff in.
> 
> I mean, if you want to.


That certainly seems like a responsible thing to do, I guess I could try it


----------



## Deperduci (Jul 23, 2022)

red arrow is the trace peeling off, the lower solder blob is the copper itself curling. the blue is just missing the pad from 1 side, I didn't see the pads vanish in to the solder sucker. I only found them gone when I tried using a section of pin headers instead of this flimsy 28ga ribbon cable I had laying about instead of waiting for a package from LMS or Stompbox >< I only touch the iron for like 10~20secs max, 60watt with a fine chisel tip. If ya can salvage it let me know, I just hope I can get the expensive parts like the mosfet,  sockets and 630v caps back w/o implosion. I've had enough of a headache already BEFORE the thing delaminated on me, 1st ordered the wrong tube sockets, half the  big caps and I couldn't find a lead spacing choice for the inductor when I browsed mouser for missing resistors and film caps  Really this sucker is enough to punch a hole in a marshall stack ya chuck it hard! Shame I bet you already took a vacay, otherwise just come up to WD and bounce the board off my noggin when I'm at work


----------



## Deperduci (Jul 24, 2022)

I looked at the red/blue images in the build doc, guessing that running a wire from the input pin, 1 next to the square pad that lost it's trace , to the lead/solder tent of the 100k resistor between the 1 tube socket and the 250v cap, straight to the right from the letters IJ on my arrows pic, was the attempted work around? what I'll try for now just waiting on the proper inductor to arrive.  also  guessing I may have to run a wire from the O pin over to the closer pin of the 10k by the pair of 630v caps at the corner of the board IF what I've done is NOT quite the complete circuit. I'll have this 1 as a pedal for now but I will get 1 or 2 more boards for mini amp clones of like a champ or marshall when you have stock 😉

those projects also not being on the floor will also get toggle instead of stomp switches.


----------



## Deperduci (Jul 24, 2022)

the red line is the connection I made, the blue line is my 2ndary if I have no output signal or is that wrong?


----------



## vigilante398 (Jul 25, 2022)

Sorry it took me forever to get back to you on this, but it looks like you got a handle on it. You're correct that you don't really need the pad on the other side of the output, but you're sport on for the jumper for the input trace.


----------



## Deperduci (Jul 25, 2022)

ok, I was right on the 100k. is the 68k an also required or the next jumper point if the trace had peeled?


----------



## vigilante398 (Jul 25, 2022)

Deperduci said:


> ok, I was right on the 100k. is the 68k an also required or the next jumper point if the trace had peeled?


Not required, that leg of the 68k is just the next thing down the line.


----------



## Deperduci (Jul 25, 2022)

thanks, I just wanted some clarification for the next person that, hopefully not, repeats a similar blunder. I'm still looking forward to buying 1-2 more boards this or Space Heater. I have 2 diff SS amp boards coming the 10watt and this AUS shop had 60watters that have the pads to be fed from an XLR jack.  now if I can locate a cheapish 25vac transformer for the 2nd board...


----------



## vigilante398 (Jul 25, 2022)

Enclosures are on the way to verify Space Heater so I hope to have that available this week, then I also have my "spite project", boards are being delivered for that one today so I'd like to have that available this week as well. It will be the same form factor as Space Heater, but with a different tube.


----------



## cwsquared (Jul 25, 2022)

vigilante398 said:


> Enclosures are on the way to verify Space Heater so I hope to have that available this week, then I also have my "spite project", boards are being delivered for that one today so I'd like to have that available this week as well. It will be the same form factor as Space Heater, but with a different tube.


Don't you mean "extra special mojo" project?


----------



## jimilee (Jul 25, 2022)

Space heater ran out of space….


----------



## Deperduci (Jul 25, 2022)

jimilee said:


> Space heater ran out of space….


After I get the messed up Black Eye in a box, the next tube projects are going to be chassis mounts with solid state power and direct wired to the transformers through a fuse on the positive wire.


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Jul 25, 2022)

vigilante398 said:


> Enclosures are on the way to verify Space Heater so I hope to have that available this week, then I also have my "spite project", boards are being delivered for that one today so I'd like to have that available this week as well. It will be the same form factor as Space Heater, but with a different tube.


The more you reference spite the more I want to build it. I might actually be a sith lord...


----------



## Deperduci (Jul 25, 2022)

Mentaltossflycoon said:


> The more you reference spite the more I want to build it. I might actually be a sith lord...


use your feelings strike that power chord with all your anger!


----------



## vigilante398 (Jul 25, 2022)

Mentaltossflycoon said:


> The more you reference spite the more I want to build it. I might actually be a sith lord...


It's a pretty cool pedal. It's not controversial at all unless I tell the story of how it came to be, and then it's only controversial if the other person involved in the story reads about it.


----------



## Deperduci (Jul 25, 2022)

I smell marital provolone.. or is it 1 of those "...then we fond the bottle of tequila" stories?


----------



## vigilante398 (Jul 25, 2022)

Deperduci said:


> I smell marital provolone.. or is it 1 of those "...then we fond the bottle of tequila" stories?


Nope, it actually involves me and another boutique pedal builder. Quick synopsis without naming names:

There's a pedal builder out there that does a neat tube preamp but runs the tube at low (27V) voltage. I had a handful of customers ask me to do a version of the same preamp but running at high voltage. So I did it, I sold a dozen or so, then discontinued it. Almost a year later the aforementioned pedal builder apparently came across a used listing for one of these pedals on reverb that mentioned him and his pedal by name, and he was upset. He berated and threatened not me, but the person selling the pedal. I was made aware of the situation and made sure to mention that my pedal is different than his and make sure there were no references to him or his pedal on my website and even went as far as offering 100% trade-in credit if anyone wanted to get rid of their pedal without having to deal with a potential confrontation.

So anyway, it's a neat design (especially if you run it at high voltage; I find it to be fairly sterile at lower voltages) and several of my customers have asked me to bring it back. I didn't really want to risk angering the builder, but then I thought, I'm implementing the circuit differently than he is so it's not a direct clone, I'm not naming his name, there really isn't anything wrong with it. And then I thought further, man I'll bet he would hate it if I made a DIY version of it so people could build their own pedal that's better than his.

So naturally that's what I did. He's changed his design a little since then, and I've added a couple things as well that he doesn't do, so it's different enough that he wouldn't have any legal basis to come after anyone (so long as we don't say his name) but it's close enough to take advantage of the positive aspects of the original design.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jul 25, 2022)

BRB just checking out “sold listings” for Sushibox on reverb to figure out which pedal it was 😅😂

Edit: sleuthing complete. I’m quick I guess lol. Seeing what it is, it sounds very interesting and I’m looking forward to it being available!


----------



## vigilante398 (Jul 25, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> BRB just checking out “sold listings” for Sushibox on reverb to figure out which pedal it was 😅😂
> 
> Edit: sleuthing complete. I’m quick I guess lol. Seeing what it is, it sounds very interesting and I’m looking forward to it being available!


Yeah it's not super hard to figure out, I just try not to mention him by name in case he regularly googles himself and finds out I'm talking about him.

This iteration of the pedal will be called Echo Foxtrot, in reference to the EF86 tube it uses. I haven't done a lot of EF86 designs, so if you find an old Sushi Box pedal with an EF86 in it, that's what we're talking about.

Boards were scheduled to be here today but they aren't here yet, so hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## jimilee (Jul 25, 2022)

Deperduci said:


> After I get the messed up Black Eye in a box, the next tube projects are going to be chassis mounts with solid state power and direct wired to the transformers through a fuse on the positive wire.


I don’t know what all that means, but I’m pretty sure I need it.


----------



## Deperduci (Jul 25, 2022)

lol, basically some of the newer amps/kits  you can find like this but double to 12x the power and no where close to it in weight or costs.


----------

